# Chicago Gameday 26 is June 12th: sign up to play!



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 26 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday 26 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday 26 is June 12th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 26. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. *Kingmaker*, Mark (private room)
2. *FUDGE*, "Ghost Facers! - Miskatonic Valley," ekb (back table)
3. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Secret Of The Slavers Stockade: The Hill Fort," Vyvyan Basterd
4. *Cinematic Unisystem*, "Mutant X: Use The Rod, Save The Child," Ninjacat
5. *Star Wars Saga Edition*, "Things can only get better, right?", sw3333
6. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Call of Cthulhu/Dogs in the Vineyard*, "Delta Green in the Vineyard," WJMacGuffin​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Supernatural RPG*, "Black Night, White Salt, Silver Moon," Ninjacat (back table)
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!)," TracerBullet42 (private room)
3. *BattleMasters*, James J. Skach (big blue table)
4. *Paranoia XP*, "The Yellow Clearance Black Box Blues," WJMacGuffin
5. *The Shadow of Yesterday*, "Khas Fara: Village of Fear", buzz
6. *Danger Patrol*, "The Maniacal Moonnapping," Reidzilla​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. rvalle
4. ekb
5. pvt. patterson
6. Tofu_Master
7. Painfully
8. TracerBullet42
9. WJMacGuffin
10. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Kingmaker*
Kingmaker, Mark (private room)

[bq]Kingmaker is based on the War of the Roses in English history, a time of civil war when two royal houses competed for the rightful throne. Players control factions using their military and political power to control and influence the royal heirs, supporting the heir in their control as king while trying to take down all of the other heirs.[/bq]
1. oneleggedman
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *Ghost Facers! - Miskatonic Valley*
FUDGE, ekb

[bq]A team of brave TV ghost hunters receives a call from the Blake family about their town's old abandoned sawmill. Pretty normal stuff for a ghost hunt: past deaths, ruined buildings, local legends... Did I mention that the Blakes live in Dunwich, MA? Does that change things a bit?

Fudge (using FAST + FATE as glue) - bring 4dF (or pick some up in the main room), 5 seats (up to 8 if we really, really need them). Strong narrative & sandbox funtime with investigative horror - firearm skills won't be useful. Improv & role-playing will be.

1. Ed Z., The Leader
2. Harry S., The Other Leader
3. Maggie Z., The Techie
4. K. Spruce, The Shamanologist
5. Ambyr T., The Intern

Non-Spoilers:

"No, the story was fiction. What sort of sick mind would think that it wasn't?"
"So, those two douchenozzles? Turns out their names aren't Winchester at all. One's Smith and the other's Wesson."
"What, like Wesson oil?"
"'Pure, uncut real reality that is so terrifying it makes Cthulhu look like a limp garden hose'? Dude, that is... Awe! Some!"
"Okay, so, like, when do we get paid for this?"
"Aw... dude! This wasn't even something we could afford to use, even if we didn't break it."[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *Secret Of The Slavers Stockade: The Hill Fort*
D&D 4e, Vyvyan Basterd

[bq]The battle against the slavers continues! You and your fellow adventurers have defeated the slavers of Highport, but you have learned of the existence of another slaver stronghold, and you have decided to continue the attack. But beware! Only the most fearless of adventurers could challenge the slavers on their own ground, and live to tell of it!

This adventure will be run in its classic tournament version updated for the newest edition of Dungeons & Dragons. Pre-generated 5th-level characters will be provided or bring your own Character Builder legal 5th-level character using the Inherent Bonus feature in place of magic items.[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. Dokomo
3. pvt. patterson
4. bigznak
5. JonLib
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *Mutant X: Use The Rod, Save The Child*
Cinematic Unisystem, Ninjacat

[bq]"Scientist Adam Kane was a pioneer of genetic research, manipulating DNA to save human lives. But in many, their genes unexpectedly mutated, and they developed super-human abilities. Together, some of the most powerful fight to protect a world that doesn't even know they exist. They are. . .Mutant X."

Something is wrong in the LA Mutant Underground.

There's a killer on the loose, a serial killer. . .and they seem to be exclusively targeting New Mutants. While the team is investigating, a mysterious young man suddenly appears...

Mutant X was a sci-fi/superhuman TV show from Tribune Entertainment & Marvel Studios. I converted it to Cinematic Unisystem rules a few years ago; that setting document is available as a PDF _here_ (note that it contains spoilers for all three seasons of the show. Also, the darn show ended on a serious cliffhanger, unfortunately.) More information on this event is on my site's page: "Use the Rod, Save The Child".[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. enigma1122
3. Der Spot
4. Puffdebbie
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *Things can only get better, right?*
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333

[bq]Six months after Order 66, Philario Martel, a Jedi in hiding, waits patiently in a dusty cantina called Orosk’s on the Outer Rim planet Lok. He is just a month removed from rescuing a padawan named Adam from a dark Jedi facility, and just days removed from an intense battle in which he and Adam (along with the crew of the Oberon VI) fought clone troops, a raw but determined dark Jedi, and two clones of Adam.
The only crew member not present was ship’s captain Toby Chamberlain, who had come to Lok several days earlier to pick up a couple of (illegal) transponders for the Six. The plan is simply to await Toby’s return to the cantina, move on, install the new equipment, and lay low. 
Phil feels a twinge of impatience in the Force from young Adam, certainly understandable. He checks his chrono and realizes more time has gone by that he had noticed. Toby’s an hour late. That hour becomes two, then three, then four. As the crew assembles at Phil’s table and tensions run higher, there is a quick consensus on two points – 1) this isn’t like Toby, and 2) something’s gone wrong.

This is the fourth Gameday session involving this storyline and these characters; however, no previous experience with the game or Saga Edition is necessary. 
The game is for five players, who will pick between pre-gens (including the mighty Trandoshan Krusskk Johnson).[/bq]
1. TracerBullet42
2. dmichaelhay
3. GORAK
4. Dragon_Slayer82
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *Delta Green in the Vineyard*
Call of Cthulhu/Dogs in the Vineyard, WJMacGUffin

[bq]To: Delta Green Cell L <lamar@dg.del, larry@dg.del, leo@dg.del, linda@dg.del>
From: Kris <kris@dg.del>
CC: Martin <martin@dg.del>
Reply to: no address listed
Subj: Field mission 2010.6.137C

It's time for another mission. Your supervisors have already been informed of your mandatory participation in an "interdepartmental communication improvement team" to cover your absence.

A former resident of Alexandria, PA was arrested Tuesday with a copy of Cultes de Goules. We investigated Alexandria in 1976 for possible mythos activity but nothing was found. Further investigation is warranted. Your mission is to investigate the town for any paranormal activity. If found, your primary duty is to end the activity with extreme prejudice.​
This game will use the rules for Dogs in the Vineyard but in the Delta Green/Call of Cthulhu setting. You play as FBI, CIA, etc. investigating a small town that might be corrupted by evil. Since we're using DitV rules, don't expect lots of firefights or combat. Instead, gameplay will focus more on characters, conflict (verbal or physical), and the corrupting influence of the mythos. No knowledge of Cthulhu or Dogs is necessary. Pregens will be provided but bring lots of dice! Feel free to claim one of the four roles below when you sign up--or not. 

1. Agent Lamar - Ex-Marine, never experienced the paranormal
2. Agent Larry - CIA translator & mythos expert
3. Agent Leo - Physically & mentally scarred, well connected
4. Agent Linda - Devout Catholic, excellent shot[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Lifelike
4. Reidzilla (Leo)
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *Black Night, White Salt, Silver Moon*
Supernatural RPG, Ninjacat (back table)

[bq]Last season ended with a major demon amassing a great deal of power by manipulating the Hunters, and Asmodeus left them in the middle of a zombie horde, to boot. They can probably fight their way out of the condemned town, but where do you run to when the demon already has your number, has already made his use of you? What the party needs is a haven, somewhere demonic forces can't reach them. . .but even if such a place could be found, demons aren't the only problem Hunters have to face...

Black Night, White Salt, Silver Moon is a SPN RPG, using the Cortex system from Margaret Weis Productions. Cortex is a story-focused system, flexible yet with rules in place for the Players to influence the narrative. No experience with the Cortex system or the Supernatural TV show is needed, though it will of course be useful to have. The only thing you really need to know is that the supernatural is real: ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession- -all real. And some of those who know about it fight back, Saving People, Hunting Things...

More information on this event is available at my site, _here_. And on a special note, last session marked the end of the first "season" of my SPN Convention Campaign, now officially known as: Supernatural: RoadTrip. Click the link for an exciting review of last season's cast of characters (but how on Earth will I do any more for this season?!).[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. enigma1122
4. Der Spot
5. Puffdebbie
6. Tofu_Master
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!)*
D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42 (private room)

[bq]Some people sure can hold a grudge, you know? When a tragedy of epic proportions strikes our beloved heroes, they must rise up and face their greatest challenge yet, including the most polite skeletons ever!

This game will feature the PCs from my previous D&D gameday events, though it is not necessary for you to have played in them. This adventure is designed with love and care for up to six players (although there will be eight characters to choose from). We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules. (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.) No previous experience is necessary (but it wouldn't hurt, since they'll be 14th level PCs--seen here) as I can teach you the rules as we play. Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun.

"... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!" -rvalle[/bq]
1. oneleggedman
2. rvalle
3. bigznak
4. sw3333
5. Ermac426
6. JonLib
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *BattleMasters*
BattleMasters, James J. Skach (big blue table)

[bq]Battle Masters is a fantasy miniatures battle game by Milton Bradley. The sizeable game box comes stuffed with tons of plastic miniatures, a deck of combat cards and some dice. Players move and fight their armies based upon what card is turned over from the deck. Combat is held on a large vinyl mat 4.5 ft square.[/bq]
1. Mark
2. William Ronald
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *The Yellow Clearance Black Box Blues*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGUffin

[bq]Suitable for players 18 and older (certain state laws may apply; does not meet USRDA for anything; side effects include sporadic cardiac arrest and dry mouth; speak with your doctor to see if Paranoia XP is right for you.)

"Oh Friend Computer!"

: AT YOUR SERVICE, CITIZEN.

"What is this game you're running in the afternoon?"

: WHAT IS YOUR SECURITY CLEARANCE, CITIZEN?

"Um ... Yellow. Yep, I'm Yellow clearance."

: THIS MISSION WILL GIVE YOU MANY EXCITING OPPORTUNITIES TO SERVE THE COMPUTER AND ALPHA COMPLEX. AS A TROUBLESHOOTER, YOU WILL EXPERIENCE MANY SAFE AND EXCITING OPPORTUNITIES, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO DANCING, EXPERIMENTAL DEVICES, CONFLICTING MANDATORY INSTRUCTIONS, A TRIP TO THE MYSTERIOUS OUTSIDE, AND A TITANIC BATTLE AGAINST A DEADLY CONSPIRACY OF COMMUNIST MUTANTS OF UNBELIEVABLE POWER, ARMED WITH WEAPONS ONE CAN HARDLY BEGIN TO IMAGINE.

".... Will I survive this mission?"

: I'M SORRY, THAT INFORMATION IS UNAVAILABLE AT THIS TIME.​PARANOIA is a lighthearted, rules-light science fiction rpg where you kill everything and everyone, even yourself more often than not. No experience is necessary but an open mind and tolerance for bad jokes, catch-22's, and repetitious but deadly behavior is required. Pregens will be provided. Feel free to call one of the characters below. 

1. Communications Officer Tex-Y-DKR-1
2. Loyalty Officer Buddy-Y-CCO-1
3. Happiness Officer Walter-Y-JES-1 (Registered Mutant)
4. Equipment Guy Miles-Y-TST-1
5. Hygiene Officer Jenny-Y-LOM-1
6. Medical Officer Lee-Y-GHF-1[/bq]
1. Dokomo
2. Zath (Nathaniel)
3. Zath (Dax)
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Khas Fara: Village of Fear*
The Shadow of Yesterday, buzz

[bq]The lonely, once-prosperous mountain village of Khas Fara now lives in fear. A witch–a cannibal who eats human flesh to acquire power–has taken over the town. In the surrounding hills, the Dog People (called gnolls by some) roam in packs, ever seeking to pillage even the smallest bastion of civilization. As adventuring heroes who have returned to their humble home, will you be able to release your people from the clutches of the cannibal witch? Or will you fall prey to her dark power?

This event uses the rules form The Shadow of Yesterday, an RPG by Clinton R. Nixon. No previous experience is necessary, and dice will be provided (the game uses FUDGE dice).[/bq]
1. ekb
2. Lifelike
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *The Maniacal Moonnapping*
Danger Patrol, Reidzilla

[bq]Tonight, on Danger Patrol
Everything was quiet as your team was making a covert delivery to Mining Station 12 in orbit around Rhea, one of Saturn's larger moons...
...Until suddenly you receive an urgent distress call from the mining platform. A giant Stygian Runeship has knocked them out of orbit. Even worse, they seem to be pulling Rhea away from Saturn! Will you be able to rescue Mining Station 12 before it crashes into Saturn's atmosphere? Can your team stop the giant Runeship from stealing Rhea? What possible perilous plans could possible involve pilfering a moon?

Danger Patrol is an action/adventure retro sci-fi game where the player's input directs the plot as much or more then the GM's. The idea is to create the episodes of a '50s-style TV show in the vein of the old Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers serials (with maybe a dash of the Venture Bros., Star Wars, and Indiana Jones).

No EXP necessary to play. Just bring a sense of pulp adventure and a desire to roleplay. It is recommended that everybody bring the following dice: 1d12, 1d10, 2d8, 3d6, and 1d4. Characters will be generated at the table.

Download the rules for free: Danger Patrol - Action/Adventure Roleplaying in the World of Tomorrow[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. pvt. patterson
3. GORAK
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 2, 2010)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for Cinematic Unisystem, "Mutant X: Use The Rod, Save The Child"

And both of us up for Supernatural.


----------



## oneleggedman (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I get Kingmaker in the morning and revenge in the afternoon please


----------



## enigma1122 (Jun 2, 2010)

Please sign me up for the Supernatural game in the evening, and I am so torn between Mutant X or Ghost Facers in the morning..... put me down for Mutant X for now.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Gameday!!!

Please sign me up for Breakfast, The 4.0 dnd game by Vyvyan (Morning game 3), and Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!) by good ol TB42.

Thanks and see you guys soon.

rv


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 2, 2010)

Breakfast!
Morning #6!
Afternoon #6!
Watanabe!
Thank you.


----------



## Der Spot (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr. Buzz:

Please sign both myself and Puffdebbie up for Mutant X in the morning and Supernatural in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jun 2, 2010)

Please sign me up for BattleMasters in the afternoon slot.  Thanks. 




oneleggedman said:


> Can I get Kingmaker in the morning (. . .)





Welcome.  Knowing you, you'll enjoy this game a lot.


----------



## Dokomo (Jun 2, 2010)

Table 3 in the morning

Table 4 in the Afternoon, and I would like to play the Equipment Guy


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2010)

Woo hoo! Star wars in the morning for me, please! (I edited this post, Buzz, sorry for any confusion.)


----------



## ekb (Jun 2, 2010)

Breakfast, PM game 5 (TSOY)

I'll have plenty of Fudge dice on hand for my AM game - I was going more for the "spend money with our sponsors" thing.


----------



## Lifelike (Jun 2, 2010)

Heya buzz,

Looking forward to this gameday!
I'd like...
Morning game 6 (DOTV)
Afternoon game 4 (Shadow of Yesterday)

Elijah


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 2, 2010)

6. Call of Cthulhu/Dogs in the Vineyard, "Delta Green in the Vineyard," WJMacGuffin, please!


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 2, 2010)

Wooo! 'nother game day! 

Breakfast(oh gawd, I don't wanna be last again. lol)
Morning Game 6
Afternoon Game 6 Delta Green With super agent Lamar(please) 
Something else with 6..... 

Cheers,
 Joshua


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 2, 2010)

I won't be able to make it in the morning, but I can be there in the afternoon.  (I might be able to show up late in the AM after a test.)

Sign me up for Afternoon Game 3: BattleMasters.

I am looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Zath (Jun 2, 2010)

*Afternoon....*

Please sign us up for the afternoon Paranoia XP (#4).  It'd be two people - Nathaniel and Dax.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Cinematic Unisystem, "Mutant X: Use The Rod, Save The Child"
> 
> And both of us up for Supernatural.






oneleggedman said:


> Can I get Kingmaker in the morning and revenge in the afternoon please






Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast!
> Morning #6!
> Afternoon #6!
> Watanabe!
> Thank you.






enigma1122 said:


> Please sign me up for the Supernatural game in the evening, and I am so torn between Mutant X or Ghost Facers in the morning..... put me down for Mutant X for now.






rvalle said:


> Hello Gameday!!!
> 
> Please sign me up for Breakfast, The 4.0 dnd game by Vyvyan (Morning game 3), and Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!) by good ol TB42.
> 
> ...






Der Spot said:


> Mr. Buzz:
> 
> Please sign both myself and Puffdebbie up for Mutant X in the morning and Supernatural in the afternoon. Thanks!






Mark said:


> Please sign me up for BattleMasters in the afternoon slot.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Dokomo said:


> Table 3 in the morning
> 
> Table 4 in the Afternoon, and I would like to play the Equipment Guy






TracerBullet42 said:


> Woo hoo! Star wars in the morning for me, please! (I edited this post, Buzz, sorry for any confusion.)






ekb said:


> Breakfast, PM game 5 (TSOY)
> 
> I'll have plenty of Fudge dice on hand for my AM game - I was going more for the "spend money with our sponsors" thing.






Lifelike said:


> Heya buzz,
> 
> Looking forward to this gameday!
> I'd like...
> ...






Reidzilla said:


> 6. Call of Cthulhu/Dogs in the Vineyard, "Delta Green in the Vineyard," WJMacGuffin, please!




All of the above... ADDED!



pvt. patterson said:


> Wooo! 'nother game day!
> 
> Breakfast(oh gawd, I don't wanna be last again. lol)
> Morning Game 6
> ...



Josh, I signed you up for afternoon game 6, as I think that's what you meant. Unfortunately, morning game 6 filled up just before you posted. You'll need to pick something else. Sorry, man!



William Ronald said:


> I won't be able to make it in the morning, but I can be there in the afternoon.  (I might be able to show up late in the AM after a test.)
> 
> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 3: BattleMasters.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing everyone.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

Zath said:


> Please sign us up for the afternoon Paranoia XP (#4).  It'd be two people - Nathaniel and Dax.
> 
> Thanks!



Added! Welcome to ENWorld, Zath, and welcome to Gameday.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2010)

By the way, Buzz...I love the picture you selected for my game...I'll have to work it into the plot now!


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 2, 2010)

buzz said:


> Josh, I signed you up for afternoon game 6, as I think that's what you meant. Unfortunately, morning game 6 filled up just before you posted. You'll need to pick something else. Sorry, man!




Hmmmmmm, morning game....... 3?

Seems I am little slow on the draw today. lol.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

pvt. patterson said:


> Hmmmmmm, morning game....... 3?
> 
> Seems I am little slow on the draw today. lol.




No sweat. Added!


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks buzz.


----------



## bigznak (Jun 2, 2010)

Please sign me up for 

Morning Game 3
& 
Afternoon Game 2

thanks
bigznak


----------



## dmichaelhay (Jun 2, 2010)

Please sign me up for Morning Game 5


----------



## GORAK (Jun 2, 2010)

Who let the BUZZ out!

Yo Buzz, Wassup!!

Since youz iz buzzy,

Buzz me up for sw3333's Morning Game 5: Things can only get better, right?, Star Wars. 

Buzz me in for Reidzilla's Evening Game 6. Danger Patrol, "The Maniacal Moonnapping".

Later,

GORAK


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

bigznak said:


> Please sign me up for
> 
> Morning Game 3
> &
> ...






dmichaelhay said:


> Please sign me up for Morning Game 5






GORAK said:


> Who let the BUZZ out!
> 
> Yo Buzz, Wassup!!
> 
> ...




All added!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 2, 2010)

Please put me down for the Leo character.


----------



## Dragon_Slayer82 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello! I would like to be put in the Star Wars Saga Edition game, I believe it is game 5 of the first slot. Thank you!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Buzz,   Yea!!!    Another GameDay!!!     Could I, please, be in slot 1 game 2 (GhostFacers!)   &  Slot 2, game 1   (Supernatural).   Thanks, Buzz.   John & I are gonna try to make it to breakfast.   We really do miss everyone!!!        ~ Nat


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 2, 2010)

Buzz:

Looks like my _Supernatural_ filled quickly, as usual...I'm willing to add a seat or two if someone else really wants to play. I know Lothos has TRIED to make the last two sessions and hasn't been able to.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Buzz, 

Could you please add a link in my event description to the free download of the Danger Patrol rules?

Danger Patrol - Action/Adventure Roleplaying in the World of Tomorrow

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2010)

Reidzilla said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Could you please add a link in my event description to the free download of the Danger Patrol rules?
> 
> ...






Reidzilla said:


> Please put me down for the Leo character.




Done and done!



Dragon_Slayer82 said:


> Hello! I would like to be put in the Star Wars Saga Edition game, I believe it is game 5 of the first slot. Thank you!






Tofu_Master said:


> Hey Buzz,   Yea!!!    Another GameDay!!!     Could I, please, be in slot 1 game 2 (GhostFacers!)   &  Slot 2, game 1   (Supernatural).   Thanks, Buzz.   John & I are gonna try to make it to breakfast.   We really do miss everyone!!!        ~ Nat



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> Buzz:
> 
> Looks like my _Supernatural_ filled quickly, as usual...I'm willing to add a seat or two if someone else really wants to play. I know Lothos has TRIED to make the last two sessions and hasn't been able to.



Just give a holler if you want to open up some more seats. For the time being, I have marked it as full.


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Buzz

Can you sign me up for a slot in TB's 3.5 afternoon game? 

Wait, why is his game called an "afternoon" game?


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2010)

sw3333 said:


> Hey Buzz
> 
> Can you sign me up for a slot in TB's 3.5 afternoon game?
> 
> Wait, why is his game called an "afternoon" game?



Added!

Well, it *starts* in the afternoon...


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 3, 2010)

@thalmin:

Curt-

Can you set aside a copy of "Tales of Arabian Nights" for me come GameDay? It's a fantastic game I just *have* to buy, so I'd love to pick it up from you.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 3, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> @thalmin:
> 
> Curt-
> 
> Can you set aside a copy of "Tales of Arabian Nights" for me come GameDay? It's a fantastic game I just *have* to buy, so I'd love to pick it up from you.



Done. And thank you.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Curt!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Can I be added to breakfast, too?


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Can I be added to breakfast, too?



The questions isn't "can you be added," it's "will you be added."

The answer, of course, is yeah, sure.


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Can I be added to breakfast, too?





I can't eat _that_ much!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark said:


> I can't eat _that_ much!



Oh not Mark, stop thinking so selfishly!!!   We'd all share alittle of TracerBullet42!!!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Oh not Mark, stop thinking so selfishly!!!   We'd all share alittle of TracerBullet42!!!




Well, I am a whole lot of delicious!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mark said:


> I can't eat _that_ much!




You calling me fat, Clover? Oh, it's on!!!


----------



## Ermac426 (Jun 4, 2010)

Buzz,

Could you sign me up for Afternoon Game 2. DnD 3.5, Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!).


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2010)

Ermac426 said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Could you sign me up for Afternoon Game 2. DnD 3.5, Revenge is a Dish Best Served Hot! (with a side of pineapple!).




Added! Welcome, Ermac426.


----------



## Ermac426 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks.

I have been to Games Plus a couple times in the past. I have not been to a Gameday, should be fun.

I am hoping this is what I need to motivate myself in running my own game.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 4, 2010)

tracerbullet42 said:


> well, i am a whole lot of delicious!



rotflmao


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 5, 2010)

I need to stop looking at these threads, when I can't go...  It's almost heart-breaking.

It's like sitting in my room all summer with a broken leg, watching out the window while all the other kids play in the pool.


----------



## Mark (Jun 5, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Well, I am a whole lot of delicious!





Could use a little more cowbell.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2010)

Reminder: GMs, today is ideally the last day to cancel your event (if need be) and not incur the heartbreak of looking like a total doody-head.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2010)

Ermac426 said:


> I am hoping this is what I need to motivate myself in running my own game.



Running events for Gameday is great practice, FYI.


----------



## JonLib (Jun 6, 2010)

Buzz, can you sign me up for Morning Game 3 and Afternoon Game 2?  Thanks.`


----------



## bigznak (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Vyvyan Basterd,

I want to bring my own character if I can.  I would like to play a Dwarf Battle Rager Fighter.  I am basing my character around the idea of being a juggernaut of Hit Points.   My question is with Inherent bonuses, how much gold do we start with to buy just standard weapons, armor, and equipment?  Let me know if this will be cool or not.   Oh yeah can we choose a background benefit too?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2010)

JonLib said:


> Buzz, can you sign me up for Morning Game 3 and Afternoon Game 2?  Thanks.`



Done!

And... both of those events are now full.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 7, 2010)

bigznak said:


> Hey Vyvyan Basterd,
> 
> I want to bring my own character if I can.  I would like to play a Dwarf Battle Rager Fighter.  I am basing my character around the idea of being a juggernaut of Hit Points.   My question is with Inherent bonuses, how much gold do we start with to buy just standard weapons, armor, and equipment?  Let me know if this will be cool or not.   Oh yeah can we choose a background benefit too?
> 
> ...




100 gp and yes to the background benefit. Dwarf Battle Rager is cool with me, in fact one of the pregens is just that.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 7, 2010)

My players:
@_*rvalle*_:
@_*Dokomo*_:
@_*pvt. patterson*_:
@_*bigznak*_:
@_*JonLib*_:

I've attached the nine pregens available for my game. The advantage of the pregens is that they do have magic items. The advantage of BYO is of course freedom of choice.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 7, 2010)

Ninjacat said:


> @thalmin:
> 
> Curt-
> 
> Can you set aside a copy of "Tales of Arabian Nights" for me come GameDay? It's a fantastic game I just *have* to buy, so I'd love to pick it up from you.



 Does anybody else have any requests? We do have Pathfinder #33, MM3 and Deserts of Athas Dungeon Tiles, but Orcus is not until next week.


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2010)

Just five days away! w00t!


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

buzz said:


> Reminder: GMs, today is ideally the last day to cancel your event (if need be) and not incur the heartbreak of looking like a total doody-head.





I won't cancel but I'll give olm a chance to jump ship if he sees something else he really wants to join.  Otherwise, we'll see what comes up the rest of this week and with walk-ins, then either move forward with Kingmaker or one of a couple of other games I'll have in tow, like Chaos Marauders (a 2009 re-issue/revamp of a very fun game I used to play back in the late 80s).


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 8, 2010)

thalmin said:


> Does anybody else have any requests?




I assume you did not have copies of Pathfinder #5 & #6, I know I'm digging way back here.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 8, 2010)

*Meetup advertised*

I posted a Gameday 26 as an event for one of my Meetup Groups. Hopefully it will draw some extra players to the games and potential customers to the store. 

EN World Gameday 26 - The Chicago Social Scene Meetup Group (Chicago, IL) - Meetup.com


----------



## thalmin (Jun 8, 2010)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I assume you did not have copies of Pathfinder #5 & #6, I know I'm digging way back here.



 I've got a #5 on hold for you, but #6 is gone.


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2010)

GORAK said:


> I posted a Gameday 26 as an event for one of my Meetup Groups. Hopefully it will draw some extra players to the games and potential customers to the store.
> 
> EN World Gameday 26 - The Chicago Social Scene Meetup Group (Chicago, IL) - Meetup.com




Thanks, Gorak!


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2010)

Only two more days! Woo!


----------



## Mark (Jun 10, 2010)

buzz said:


> Only two more days! Woo!





Only two?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 10, 2010)

Mark said:


> Only two?



He didn't say until what.


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2010)

At the time I posted: Thu, Fri... Gameday!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops! Almost forgot.

Buzz, be a dear and sign me up for breakfast, will you? There's a good chap.

(Wow, the British can sound really patronizing at times!)


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> (Wow, the British can sound really patronizing at times!)





Spot on?


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Oops! Almost forgot.
> 
> Buzz, be a dear and sign me up for breakfast, will you? There's a good chap.
> 
> (Wow, the British can sound really patronizing at times!)




Added.

And speaking of breakfast, our 8am reservation has been made at LePeep. Ask for Games Plus or me (Mark Delsing).


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 12, 2010)

I should be there by early afternoon.  So, looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 12, 2010)

William Ronald said:


> I should be there by early afternoon.  So, looking forward to seeing everyone.




Th early afternoon is looking forward to seeing you too


----------



## buzz (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, folks... on my way to breakfast. See you soon.


----------



## SkyWill (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be there soon!  Wife has the baby and I am set for a day of greatness!  I know on such short notice I can't reserve a spot (since I wasn't sure if I'd be able to make it) but I'm hoping to try the Star Wars game Slot one and Paranoia for slot 2.  See you all soon!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 12, 2010)

hehehe...Cookie the Wookie.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2010)

Some photos from the day -

Picasa Web Albums - CreativeMountain - 2010-06-12_ch...


----------



## Paul_Klein (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks awesome! I wish I could have been there. 

Next time.


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics, Mark! Here are a few I took towards the end of the night: 

Picasa Web Albums - buzz - ENWorld Chicg...

Another successful Gameday for the books. In all, I can account for 37 attendees, with the possibility for maybe two more walk-ins that I'm not sure were on the sign-in sheet. That's a pretty decent-sized Gameday; the room certainly felt bustling and loud all day. 

Thanks to Games Plus, our volunteer GMs, and of course to everyone who attended. A big shout out to the crowd from Madison who came down and filled up all our empty seats!

Special thanks to Tim, Elijah, and Keith for playing in my TSOY event. As I'd never played it before, it had rough spots, but overall I think we had a lot of fun.

More specialer thanks to Bill, Elijah (again!), Dave, and Reid for the "Delta Green in the Vineyard" event in the morning. I had a blast! I even bought a copy of Delta Green d20 (gotta get that setting fluff!) right afterwards. And I am totally sold on DitV now.

Please feel free to share your war stories, and stay tuned for word of the date for Gameday 27.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 13, 2010)

Woooooo, GameDay!

Always an awesome time, but I *really* enjoyed yesterday. Even if I was more of a Game Journeyman than a Game Master, losing track of NPC names and which one was which in BOTH slots, heh.

Extreme thanks as always to Buzz for organizing, Curt & Games Plus for hosting, and super thanks to all my players, who definitely got into both their characters and the settings, making things just tons of fun all around. (I got your nose... *dies laughing*)

And since all my _Supernatural_ players just look to see I'm running an event and sign up without reading it (which IS a compliment, though, thanks!), the link to the SUPERNATURAL: ROADTRIP opening credits leads to the video on my site, _here_, and there's a download button beneath it, if you wanted a copy.

Oh, and Yes, Padre Carlos successfully removed the demon's marks from your souls at noon the next day. (I gotta write the next "episode" to be fast-forwardable, so we don't keep missing important details at the end, oops.)

See Y'all Next Time!!!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 13, 2010)

Good times! Thanks to Buzz and Curt, WJ and Reidzilla, and to all my fellow players. Special shout out to my Madison peeps. Let's do it all again RSN (but not too RSN, I need some sleep @_@).


----------



## thalmin (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you all for coming out, thanks again to the GMs, and a special thanks to buzz for organizing this.

(I would fork this if that button still existed)
Just a reminder that we are hosting the Free RPG Day this coming Saturday, June 19. We have a couple open games on the list for 11 am, so come on out. Lots of good freebies:


> Free RPG Day
> *Alderac Entertainment Group*
> (5 per box), L5R 4th Edition RPG Quickstart & Adventure
> *Amarillo Design Bureau*
> ...



(If anyone wants to run something, let me know)


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, as always, to thalmin, Games Plus, and Mark AKA "Buzz" for hosting and organizing.  There was a good vibe in the gameroom as usual and the new blood was also welcome.  Thanks to pvt. patterson and oneleggedman for an unpredictable game of Kingmaker that went back and forth many times due to war and plague ending in an uneasy truce/draw.  Also, thanks much to the Skach Family for bringing BattleMasters.  We had a blast and it was good to meet Len and see WRon again, along with Jim, C-Dawg and the Halinator.

I must have had five helpings of TracerBullet42 a l'orange with a side of cowbell.  Delicious!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 13, 2010)

Mark said:


> I must have had five helpings of TracerBullet42 a l'orange with a side of cowbell.  Delicious!




Gee Thanks Mark, we already felt bad that we had to miss breakfast, but rub it in about the delicious num nums!!!    


That's ok, in a sense, I had a double helping of Supernatural to make up for the loss.    The morning game was pretty kool.   Note to anyone who plays Ghostfacers:  Do not be nosey (like me) or push ppl into anything sharp, evil, & hurtie...    it'll come back to bite ya in the end.    Go figure!    

Josh, it was a great game as always.   It was an immense pleasure to see old friends & Mz PuffDebbie to make new ones!!!    Josh, The video you put together for us was so awesome, I love it!!!   I'm gonna have John download it for me!!!!    Thank you, thank you.

This GameDay was particularly special (cause they're all special to me) because we rarely see everyone from the store since we moved.    We miss you all.   It felt so good seeing everyone & maybe as great as GameDay itself was the nightcap of fun, stories, & laughter shared outside when the store closed.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks to Buzz for organizing, Games Plus for hosting, and Mark for the pics.

Thanks to my players for weathering the Hill Fort Meatgrinder. Hopefully you had some fun after being burned, bludgeoned, stabbed and teleport-punched. For anyone interested, under the original module tournament point system your party scored 40 points out of a possible 50.

Thanks Josh for another fun game of Supernatural. Of course we'll always sign up for your Supernatural events sight-unseen. I'm surprised Buzz doesn't post your SPN events with our names hard-coded into the list. 

And thanks to the Paranoia table. Your comments from over the wall kept us laughing. Although I was the only one unsurprised about the "Will you teach us about sex" comment. It's Paranoia! [The comment did put the seed of a Paranoia adventure idea in my head though. I will probably never use it, so if you're interested WJMacGuffin, pm me.]


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks to Curt and everyone at Games Plus for being such gracious hosts, to Buzz for organizing, and to all the GMs.  I enjoyed J.D. Skach's game and was glad to see every one.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark said:


> I must have had five helpings of TracerBullet42 a l'orange with a side of cowbell.  Delicious!




Ah, so that explains the bite marks...

Another great gameday!  It was so good to be back after missing the last four of these...

Thanks to Curt (Thalmin) and Mark (Buzz) for hosting/organizing everything!

Great fun in the morning Star Wars game was had by all.  Who knew that a young jedi named Adam could make a convincing female wookie jedi?  Awesomeness.  Extra special thanks to Skywill for knowing what "Myrkr" was...good to have someone at the table who knows something about Star Wars!

To my afternoon players, thanks for playing!  sw3333, rvalle, bigznak, oneleggedman, Ermac426, and JonLib stayed off the revenge antics of one really pissed off Death Knight.  In fact, they killed him and his #1 minion in just two rounds...(and I wept a little.)

More importantly, the evil magical flying cow of doom (Demimoo!) was slain and will no longer be able to harass anyone...(because it'd be ridiculous to have an undead evil magical flying cow of doom, right?  RIGHT?)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Mark (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got back from Half Priced Books where I picked up a sealed copy of Ghostbusters Pumpkin Patch Panic for $4.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 16, 2010)

Mark said:


> I just got back from Half Priced Books where I picked up a sealed copy of Ghostbusters Pumpkin Patch Panic for $4.




That's going for $25 on eBay. Don't know if anyone's buying it, though, it's all Buy It Now prices.


----------

